# Help, purchase in the U.S?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I need help and some advise how to proceed.

I made a purchase a few weeks ago from a website a lure fishing company from PA.

I paid the guy by Western union and since then he hasn't sent me the goods I've purchased which is about $73. I sent him several emails and he always found a excuse to delay my package by a few days. What got me on the nerve is that he sent me a fake tracking number and since I confronted him, no reply. I've asked for a refund which I doubt I'll get.

Is there a department or a service in the U.S where I can report this a a fraud?

Please help because I want to take this action further.

I've the receipt of the western union transaction, his address and all the emails.

Any advise what I can do?


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Where in PA ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Burnham


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jack.

Head over to this LINK to see what you can do.

Here is the direct LINK for lodging a claim with the FTC (Federal Trade Commission)


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you very much Hawk.

I'll send a complaint but I'll try to call the company today and see if they answer to my call. It will be expensive but I'll warn them that I'm taking further action if they don't send me a refund.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been through the process a few times.

If you have not tried making 'reasonable contact' they will ignore your case.

Document everything.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers,

How did you proceed to put pressure on them?


----------

